# Stock/Tie Etiquette - plain or coloured when and where to wear?...



## Chloe_GHE (5 June 2013)

Ok please can people correct me if I am wrong...trying to work out stock etiquette for various disciplines....is this right?...

dressage (black/navy jacket) white/cream stock

eventing (tweed jacket) any kind of coloured stock (not white/cream)

showjumping (black/navy jacket) white tie? no tie/stock?... coloured stock?

hunting (tweed jacket) any kind of coloured stock or white/cream stock?

showing (tweed jacket) coloured stock or tie


hhhmmm think I might be confusing the issue.....


----------



## rara007 (5 June 2013)

My vote would be, not that I actually know  : 

dressage (black/navy jacket) white/cream stock or any colour tie.

eventing (tweed jacket) any kind of coloured stock.

showjumping (black/navy jacket) any colour tie or white/cream stock or nothing though I expect coloured stocks go OK too. 

hunting (tweed jacket) any kind of coloured stock or tie.

showing (tweed jacket) coloured tie.


----------



## kirstyhen (5 June 2013)

Tweed is correct with a coloured stock or a shirt and tie. Black/navy jackets are correct with a plain white stock. 
If you are a show jumper anything goes, they usually don't wear a stock or tie, just a plain collared stock shirt (no buttons etc at the front) as far as I can tell. 
Stock pins should go horizontal unless you are hunt staff and should be plain unless you are a dressage diva in which case they will probably resemble the Crown Jewels


----------



## be positive (5 June 2013)

For showing, tweed apart from hacks/ show ponies/ navy with shirt and tie, not a stock, for evening performances then navy with stock is worn. Always a shirt and tie otherwise, a stock is incorrect.

Hunting is a bit tricky nowdays, it used to be tweed with coloured stock or shirt and tie before the opening meet, then navy/ black with white stock but tweed is more commonly worn and it appears that almost anything is acceptable, hunt staff are the ones that stick with tradition.

Otherwise for most disciplines tweed can be correctly worn, with tie or coloured stock but more and more people are wearing navy/ black at entry level so it has become accepted as correct, I still feel that for intro/ prelim/ 80/ 90 levels tweed looks best Navy never used to be worn for dressage or eventing dressage until elem or Int level when it was correct to wear it.

Probably even more confusing now but so many people do wear what they think is correct rather than what was so the rules have blurred.


----------



## Blitzen (5 June 2013)

I wear tweed and a coloured stock for everything (dr, sj, ode), except showing, when a shirt and tie is correct 
For hunting after opening meet I wear a navy wool show jacket with cream stock, as I don't go often enough to warrant buying a hunt coat!

Ratcatcher is never incorrect - tweed all the way for me


----------



## Javabb94 (5 June 2013)

Having just ditched my navy technical jacket this was something I was trying to debate the other day as I am now using either a tweed with coloured stock or plain navy jacket with white stock  


I was always told - 

Tweed with coloured stock more correct until elementary 
Tweed with coloured stock more correct until novice eventing 
Showing eg WH - tweed with shirt and tie 
SJ as above anything goes but I have been using tweed with coloured stock recently but I may rethink this for BS! 

My plain navy jacket needs taken in and is getting a grey microsuede collar added a bit like the pikeur skarlett however I prefer my coloured stock to my white one 

What about a cream stock for a navy jacket for SJ???


----------



## Gamebird (5 June 2013)

Hunting has always been tweed with shirt and tie until opening meet. Navy/black and cream/white stock thereafter. Round us you were back into tweed in March. Exception were kids (tweed, pc tie and short boots throughout season) and hunt grooms (tweed and tie). I always wear tweed and tie to do second horses.

After the ban some hunts thought it would be less inflammatory to change entirely to tweed. After some subscribers spent kings' ransomes purchasing made to measure hunt-pattern tweed coats (bigger skirts, heavier wool etc.) Some of them changed back 

*posted from the side of a BS ring wearing a prehistoric tweed coat, shirt and tie*


----------

